# EVH 5150 III vs Mesa Mark V



## Hyacinth (Feb 12, 2015)

So I'm pretty torn between these two amps. I really just want a tight, aggressive and articulate sound, without a fizzy high end. I'm sure both amps could easily pull this off, but I need some advice.

I really only use three channels: Clean, medium gain and the saturated high gain sound you hear in most modern metal albums (BTBAM's Parallax I & II, Intervals' A Voice Within, Conquering Dystopia, to name a few)

The Mark V can pull off a LOT of tones, but I feel like I would only use three of it's 9 modes and I'd have a lot of unused amp. I just sold my Axe Fx because I only used 5% of what it was capable of. On the other hand, I absolutely love some of the tones I've heard from the Mark IV mode.

The 5150 III also sounds amazing, but it's a relatively new amp and I don't know of many metal bands that are using them. Another pretty big consideration is that the Mark V will cost me between 600-700 more than the 5150 III will, which gives me enough money to get a good cab to pair with it. What do you guys think?


----------



## TedEH (Feb 12, 2015)

The sound you're saying you want sounds a lot like how I've heard the 5150 III described. I have the Mini Mark 5 and it's not really anything like any 5150-ish amp, if that's any indication. On either amp I think whether the high end is fizzy will depend on your cab and how you dial it in. I personally think the Mark V is a better sounding amp overall (for my purposes anyway), but the 5150 III is closer to what you're looking for tone-wise.

If you save enough money that way to also get a cab, I think that's the way to go.


----------



## InFlames235 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a Mark V and it's, by far, the best amp I've ever owned. In terms of having TOO much flexibility, I say there's no such thing. Sure it's daunting maybe when you first start but all I did was go on websites and look up recommended settings to get a feel for how everything works and then tweaked it accordingly to my own liking.

The amount of versatility in the Mark V is pretty much unparalleled.


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 12, 2015)

InFlames235 said:


> I have a Mark V and it's, by far, the best amp I've ever owned. In terms of having TOO much flexibility, I say there's no such thing. Sure it's daunting maybe when you first start but all I did was go on websites and look up recommended settings to get a feel for how everything works and then tweaked it accordingly to my own liking.
> 
> The amount of versatility in the Mark V is pretty much unparalleled.



That's the thing, I don't really NEED that much versatility. Like I said I really only need three main tones, and the rest are just variations of those tones. I'm not worried about having trouble dialing in a tone because after having the Axe Fx for years, I'm a veteran tweaker


----------



## InFlames235 (Feb 12, 2015)

MatthewLeisher said:


> That's the thing, I don't really NEED that much versatility. Like I said I really only need three main tones, and the rest are just variations of those tones. I'm not worried about having trouble dialing in a tone because after having the Axe Fx for years, I'm a veteran tweaker



Haha well even if you don't need the versatility, I can tell you that all three channels sound killer though. I can't compare how it sounds to a 5150 III but I've owned a lot of high gain amps from medium-end to boutique and the Mark V has beaten them all on tone alone


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 12, 2015)

I've owned a Mark V and currently have a 5153 mini. It really comes down to the _type_ of sound you want since both heads are 3-channel and versatile. 

The Mark V has the best cleans. Period. The 5153 has a good clean channel, but the MkV can get cleaner, fatter, clearer, and has a wider range of gain before it turns to breakup. That's not to say the 5153 has bad cleans, though; I've got no complaints with mine! 

The 2nd channel/medium gain channels, again, comes down to what you need. The 5153 is heavier and thicker overall, but the various modes of the MkV can cover more mid-gain and broken-up tones, plus the Mark I mode can get thick too. 

The 3rd channels both get heavy, but in very different ways. The 5153 has a very distinctly angry, saturated, tight, and cutting sound while the Mark V isn't as aggressive, but is more clear, thick, and handles lead/solo tones a lot better. I sold my Mark V because the 5153 was better for my style, which is like 90% heavy rhythm playing in the vein of Parkway Drive and similar bands that use 5150/variant amps. I loved the MkV for solo and clean tones, but I simply didn't use them enough to justify having both amps in my rig. The Mark does pretty much any sound except 5150 grind and Recto chunk. I'd love to have another someday  

I'll also say that there's quite a big learning curve with the Mark V. You'll definitely want to read through the whole manual and have it there when you're dialing it in. Each control affects the others on that channel, and the 5-band EQ (or preset knob) is extremely powerful. 

For a pretty basic example of the difference in the 3rd channels on the amps, listen to Architect's "Lost Together // Lost Forever" (5153) album and Whitechapel's self-titled album (a Kemper profile of a 5153, but still) then Dream Theater's "Dramatic Turn of Events" and Dillinger Escape Plan's "One of Us is the Killer" which both use the Mark V.


----------



## jc986 (Feb 12, 2015)

I agree with pretty much everything TheWarAgainstTime posted. I currently own a Mark V and a 6505+, and I currently have the 6505+ listed for sale after having both amps to play and compare in various scenarios over the past 7-8 months or so. 

For me, the Mark V will cover everything I need it to. It doesn't quite do the 5150 saturated grinding sound, but it gets close enough that I won't miss my 6505+. To get close to the sound I have dialed in on my 6505+, I run on the third channel, Extreme mode, bright engaged, with the preset EQ set between 12 & 2 o'clock. That will get you into a modern rhythm territory that is comparable. For some extra saturation I will sometimes use a boost pedal, but it's not a deal-breaker. The Mark series amps are a much drier type of gain than the 5150 variants. Think Lamb of God's tone vs. Chimaira's. 

For your medium gain tones, I think the Mark V definitely wins that category. I don't own a 5150 III but I have played through one, and I greatly prefer the Mark V for mid-gain tones. You may not actively use all 3 modes of each channel, but by not being limited to a single mode, you may be more able to find "your" sound, and have the ability to more readily adapt to different scenarios or different playing environments. 

As far as the clean channel and lead sounds, I haven't played through or heard a better amp than the Mark V. I also enjoy that my tone is a bit different than many of the other guitarists in bands that we play with in the area. There is a high percentage of metal players using some sort of 5150 variant (and with good reason, they do sound awesome for metal), and I like that my tone is more unique.

Your best bet is to play both amps and see what sounds (and feels) better to you. I find that the 5150 variants _feel_ easier to play, probably due to the gain being more saturated.


----------



## PBGas (Feb 12, 2015)

I would think that one thing to consider would be the build quality. I would think the Mesa would be of a higher quality build overall. I've had the 5150III mini and mine went south and I returned it. It wasn't a tube failure. I had the 5150III 2x12 combo and that was fine for the time I had it. I've not had a Mesa fail on me other than tubes which is given with any amp. 

I love the 5150III tone. There is a slight honk to the amp but that is what makes it stand out in a mix. 
I tried the mini Mark V and loved it! 

Tough choice!


----------



## odibrom (Feb 12, 2015)

ok, my 2 cents here.

I own a Triaxis, which means 8 preamps. I mainly use Lead 2 Green mode for everything, From clean to mean. Do I think I have too much of an amp in my hands for what I use? No, why, simply because this is the only one capable to use continuous control MIDI to mess up with settings in real time, and I use that A LOT. I like the Lead 2 green tones better so I stick with those.

So, this to say that if one finds one special crazy good tone in a 1000 sounds amp that can't be found anywhere else, why the hell not? OK, one has to think of money and blábláblá, but then there is no money nor anything that can overcome what feels great to our hear(t)s.

My sugestion on this are: try them both WITH YOUR BEST GUITAR (i you have many), get the one that fulfills you. No questions asked.

Ditch these fabricated ideas of "but that bands uses this and that amp and this new one nobody uses" or "I will only use this channel on that mode, I have too much of an amp for what I use".

GET WHAT FEELS RIGHT. If you don't have the money yet, be patient and save on whatever you can and search for classifieds, I got my stuff for crazy bargains like this.


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 14, 2015)

I was also considering a Mark IV because it can be had for the same price as the 5150 III. Since the main thing that interests me about the Mark V is the Mark IV mode and the cleans, I think that might be a better route. What do you guys think?


----------



## jc986 (Feb 14, 2015)

That would definitely be a good starting point for you. Like you say, Mark IV's can be had at pretty reasonable prices, and if you didn't gel with it you could move it for about the same price you paid pretty easily. 

I think the Mark V has better cleans and better medium gain sounds, but that is subjective of course. Some are of the opinion that the Mark IV does the more aggressive, brutal sounds better than the Mark V, but I think they are pretty close in that regard. 

Another cool thing about the Mark IV's is that you can run 2 6L6 & 2 EL34 at the same time for a different flavor. With the Mark V, it has to be all one or the other.


----------



## wildrat666 (Feb 14, 2015)

the Mesa any day...or you´ld be better with a 5150.


----------



## Der JD (Feb 16, 2015)

In the end, it comes down to the tone. The Mark V and the EVH do sound different. Try them both if possible or listen to as many demos as possible. I love my Mark V but it's not as brutal and aggressive as my 6505. Luckily, I'm fortunate enough to have both. I haven't actually played the EVH but I've heard plenty and would assume that the same thing would apply. 

I wouldn't worry about not using the Mark to its fullest. You say you'll use all 3 channels (clean, medium, and high gain). That's how most people use it. The good thing is that there's 3 modes per channel. That gives you a lot of flexibility in terms of dialing in THE right tone for each channel. Also, if your tastes change frequently (like me) you have options. The Mark V is the type of amp that should satisfy a lot of owners for years to come because it gives you those options when your tastes change or if you switch to a different style/genre. I know what you mean about only using 5% of the Axe Fx. I had one of those too. Complete overkill for me and endless tweaking/little playing.


----------



## edsped (Feb 17, 2015)

The Mark cleans are better, hands down. But if you're looking for saturation, you might be disappointed with the Mark distortion.


----------



## Bry Guy (Feb 18, 2015)

I am a huge fan of the 5153. It's just got a great sound that's easy to dial in.

That being said, if you can get the Mesa for the same price, there's really no question. Get the Mesa. You'll appreciate the versatility if you ever decide you want something else from your amp. And you won't have to go through the trouble of selling and buying.....


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 18, 2015)

I sold my Mark V to get a 5153. THe Mark V has the best clean channels out of any amp I've ever played, hands down. The amount of control you get out of each channel is insane, and at some points I found it to be a bit too much. Channel 3 can get pretty brutal with a boost, but its still very dry and tight and better for leads. I just prefer the 5153 sound for rhythm tones.

The 5153 can get a great sound out of all 3 channels.


----------



## SmashinWithTone (Feb 18, 2015)

Id just get a new mark v mini. 1300 new , compared to the same price for the used evh 5150 iii. Sounds amazing for the size, easily keeps up in a band setting with no problems, 2 channels with six modes, with all of them sounding amazing, has the built in cab clone, plus the headphone jack for the late nights when you cant sleep worth shit. My 2 cents


----------



## bloc (Feb 18, 2015)

Mesa for sure. It's way more versatile.


----------

